

Ask HN: What are some must-see talks for new SAAS entrepreneurs?   - whiskypeters


======
orky56
Check out Steli Efti's talk on customer validation & sales. With SaaS, getting
a handful of paying customers is the most important criteria for success.
Getting it without even having the product built is pure genius.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfKMsdI9wJM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfKMsdI9wJM)

------
glimcat
"The Long, Slow, SaaS Ramp of Death" (Gail Goodman, Constant Contact)
[http://player.vimeo.com/video/54076835](http://player.vimeo.com/video/54076835)

Really, most talks from Business of Software & MicroConf.

------
rabidonrails
This is my fav:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CDXJ6bMkMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CDXJ6bMkMY)

